

Ask HN: aufond.me data leak?  - gnuriuz

Back when aufond.me launched on HN, I registered an account with aufond@&lt;somedomain&gt;. I just started to receive spam emails on this email address. Is it just a coincidence or did aufond leak user information?
======
smeyer
Leak seems to imply unintentional. A third option is that they could have sold
your data. I assume you checked that your email isn't publicly listed anywhere
obvious on a profile or anything?

